# Anybody on here have a Johnson Motor Wheel?



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2013)

Jest wundr'n.....


----------



## omwmike (Aug 22, 2013)

*johnson motor wheel*

I have one, its old and crusty, but fairly complete   omwmike


----------



## bike (Aug 22, 2013)

*You know I do*

and I am looking to buy any and all parts email to xhtc@yahoo.com THANKS!


----------



## jimmie jam (Nov 29, 2013)

Here you go.....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2013)

jimmie jam said:


> Here you go.....




wow.........


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 29, 2013)

Was that on display at Ann Arbor a few years ago? I remember one just like it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2013)

bikecrazy said:


> Was that on display at Ann Arbor a few years ago? I remember one just like it.




I think he had it at the Copake swap a few years ago too.


----------



## jimmie jam (Nov 29, 2013)

bikecrazy said:


> Was that on display at Ann Arbor a few years ago? I remember one just like it.




Never on display except at the Boca Raton Concourse in 2010.


----------



## jimmie jam (Nov 29, 2013)

catfish said:


> I think he had it at the Copake swap a few years ago too.




Nope. This bike has been with me since it's completion in 2006.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 1, 2013)

very nice bike! is there a bit of "what if" in the restoration? i have never seen the exhaust like this or the tank like that........please educate me,only trying to learn


----------

